# Country Styles tonite.



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Country Style Ribs in Coca Cola and Ketchup!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Now you're cookin!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

hey pay, that sounds great,and looks awesome how about posting that rib recipe if its not a secret....


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like a darn good dinner!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

It is an easy recipe.
Season Country Style Ribs with salt and pepper to taste.
Mix one can of coke with 2 cups of ketchup.
Place ribs in sauce pan or crock pot
Pour mix over ribs
Cook covered on low until ribs are tender


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

*Tonite's Akorn overnite cook*

Smoking 4 Boston Butts on the Akorn over nite. My first light it and leave it cook on this equipment. We shall see how it performs overnight with little babysitting. I will set my clock to about 2am to check on it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Gotta ask. Is that a pot of sand?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Gotta ask. Is that a pot of sand?


Cake pan with sand, Using ut as a heat diffuser. To cook low and slow you need a diffuser on these type cookers because the meat sits directly over the coals. I had a pizza stone but decided a pan of sand would work better because it will catch juices.

I meant to start a new thread but musta hit the wrong button! LOL!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey paymaster, thanks for posting that rib recipe, gonna give it a try this week....


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

I dn't eat pork but now i have to read ur other post to see how that turned out. I use an UDS at home.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

we use the same coke/ketchup for pulled chicken ... Let me blow your mind, try Dr Pepper next time instead of coke if you want a little twang in it


----------

